# I am to my Beloved and my Beloved is to me



## tansyuduri

Hello... I am looking for a variation on the phrase "I am to my Beloved and my Beloved is to me.

You see Translated into English it works just fine but I recently found out if you have it in Hebrew or transliterate it what you are actualy saying is" 

"I (female) am to my beloved (male) and my beloved (male) is to me (female)"

I was wondering how it would go if I wanted it to read:

"I (female) am to my beloved (female) and my beloved (female) is to me (female)"


I'd like to know how it would look in both Hebrew and transliterated into English (and how it would sound)

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## OsehAlyah

Hello and welcome to the forum. Here are the threads on the subject that may help.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1664868&highlight=I+am+my+beloved
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1446345&highlight=I+am+my+beloved
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=766801&highlight=I+am+my+beloved

HTH


----------



## orelbeilinson

אֲנִי לְדֹודִי וְדֹודִי לִי  means more of love to God and not to an actual person.
In an "artistic" form, I would say:

female to male: אֲנִי לַאֲהוּבִי וַאֲהוּבִי לִי
male to female: אֲנִי לַאֲהוּבָתִי וַאֲהוּבָתִי לִי

*Transliteration*:
female to male: Ani La'Ahuvi va'Ahuvi Li
male to female: Ani La'Ahuvati vaAhuvati Li.


----------



## OsehAlyah

orelbeilinson said:


> female to male: אֲנִי לַאֲהוּבִי וַאֲהוּבִי לִי
> male to female: אֲנִי לַאֲהוּבָתִי וַאֲהוּבָתִי לִי


orelbeilinson I think you may have missed the following part of her question 


tansyuduri said:


> I was wondering how it would go if I wanted it to read:
> 
> "I (female) am to my beloved (female) and my beloved (female) is to me (female)"


----------



## origumi

Few comments:

1. _Ani le-dodi ve-dodi li_ is male/female to male
2. _Dodi_ is a beautiful biblical word for 'beloved'. Replacing it by another like _ahuvi_ (male) or _ahuvati_ (female) makes this phrase dull
3. However: while _dodi_ (for male) is rare, the feminine form _dodati_ in the sense of 'my beloved' (female) doesn't appear in the Bible
4. In modern Hebrew _dodati_ would be interpreted as 'my aunt' rather than 'my beloved' (female)

Having no good translation proposal, may I suggest falling in love with a guy?


----------



## orelbeilinson

OsehAlyah said:


> orelbeilinson I think you may have missed the following part of her question



Of course, thank you.

Female to female: אֲנִי לַאֲהוּבָתִי וַאֲהוּבָתִי לִי.


About "דּוֹדִי" (dodi); this word doesn't exist in Modern Hebrew, hence has no female form.
Dodi is also my uncle, please advise.


----------



## puski

hello, I have absolutely no knowledge of Hebrew (modern or not) but I would like to make a present to a man I guess I am very much in love with and even if he neither has any knowledge of Hebrew, I wish I write in Hebrew this "I am to my beloved and my beloved is to me." Is this  "Ani La'Ahuvi va'Ahuvi Li" the right version? How would it be written CORRECTLY in Hebrew because i want it engraved on something. Thanks a lot. It is very frustrating not to be sure and having this fear of writting who knows what stupid dull thing.


----------



## puski

btw, I have aske a jewler who is supposed to engrave this on the jewel and he said to use the "dodi" word and not "ahuvi". I know it is the original text but would I transmit the same message?


----------



## anipo

The jeweler is right. Even if in modern Hebrew dodi means uncle, every Hebrew speaker knows that the biblical "Ani ledodi vedodi li" means "I am to my beloved and my beloved is to me".

So if you want to give a present to a man, the original sentence is correct אני לדודי ודודי לי , as origumi already said in post #5:  _Ani le-dodi ve-dodi li is male/female to male._


----------

